# Case Info



## WhiskeyP (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello again. I need some more help but this time its about a new case.



hmm I answered my own question. Sorry. Nevermind. ^.^


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Just out of curiousity for future reference, what was the question and how did you answer it?


----------



## WhiskeyP (Oct 25, 2006)

Well I was considering getting a new case and wanted to know how to determine what size case you should buy that fits your gear.


----------

